# OK, here's My Humble Schwinn Collection, Part 2



## onecatahula (Jul 13, 2012)

1940 Original paint DX Excelsior (with script on downtube).  I know it has the wrong fenderlight and Elgin grips, but I like it !










My Post Office bike: '37 Elgin Imperial (Colson badge courtesy of Bluetarp). ND 2 spd, big Wald basket, old Brooks B73.









Original '39 DX Liberty . . . work in progress









'53? Hornet (courtesy of Schweirdo) added Rocket Ray and another stunning Phantom saddle resto by Bobcycles.









Here it is . . . the Night Rider.  Original '38? DX (frameset from VintageSchwinn.com) with double halogen headlights and huge nicad rechargable battery in the tank; lasts for 5+ hours.  Humungous Brooks B90/3, ND 2 spd (seeing a trend?).  This bike rides like a dream . . . on the golf course in the middle of the night (until the sprinklers turn on).








Thanks for looking, Part 3 to follow . . .


----------



## Johann (Jul 14, 2012)

*Correct year on 38 DX would be 1940 or 1941*

just trying to help


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 14, 2012)

*That be a 41 if the bumper tube under the frame is 41 only*

There was just a posting about the little tube under the neck, a guy on eBay sells the bumpers that go there for 12.00


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 14, 2012)

Great collection!  Can someone help me understand what the chainring on the 39 DX is?  I havn't seen that before.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 14, 2012)

*Skip tooth cloverleaf?*

I was just wondering about those too, I saw them in some of the catalog pages and wonder when the clover leaf like that showed up too.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 14, 2012)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Great collection!  Can someone help me understand what the chainring on the 39 DX is?  I havn't seen that before.




I've seen that style but without the star in the center and as a 1/2" pitch not 1".  Now we know who cornered the market on all the ND 2 speeds.  I like the DX's!  Very cool styling.


----------



## daved66 (Jul 15, 2012)

that green dx is sweet.   a dx is on  my list to own.  i have 2 basic 1941's, no tanks, they are fun to ride.

enjoy them!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jul 15, 2012)

Damn, Pete, what are you, eight feet tall ??!!!


----------



## Xcelsior (Jul 15, 2012)

*Tube bumper*



abe lugo said:


> There was just a posting about the little tube under the neck, a guy on eBay sells the bumpers that go there for 12.00




That tube bumper shows uP on other year model dx frames as early as 39.  It was actually a standard equipment deal when the bike came built with a spring fork.  However it only shows up on the 41 year cantilever frame.I have only seen a few straight bar frames that have had it on there as well.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 15, 2012)

*great info thanks-Xcelsior*



Xcelsior said:


> That tube bumper shows uP on other year model dx frames as early as 39.  It was actually a standard equipment deal when the bike came built with a spring fork.  However it only shows up on the 41 year cantilever frame.I have only seen a few straight bar frames that have had it on there as well.




great info, nice bikes Pete!


----------

